# Installing on a MacBook Pro 5,1



## jeffmr (Nov 6, 2009)

Trying to install 8 rc1 64-bit or 8 rc1 i386 on a MacBook Pro.  The 64 bit version hangs on boot saying long mode is not supported.  The i386 version hangs after it boots from the FreeBSD screen.  Version 7.2 i386 doesn't support the internal usb keyboard so I'm not able to partition the disk or use the installer and 7.2 64 hangs.  Does anyone know how to get any version of 8 rc1 working and if there is support for the wireless driver?  Its bcm4322.  I've seen posts about a bwi driver included with 8 but it doesn't list bcm4322 as one of the supported cards in the man pages.

Thanks.


----------



## mix_room (Nov 6, 2009)

Regarding bcm4322 -> http://forums.freebsd.org/showpost.php?p=44977&postcount=104 and the following posts. 

The bwi driver does not support it. It can however be forced to run using NDIS. Works relatively stable for me. Using an unencrypted link there are no problems at all, I am however having slight problem with wpa_supplicant.

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=2477&page=5 for the remainder of the posts


----------



## rusma (Dec 9, 2009)

Hi!

Since the wireless card is relatively new, support is pretty bad I suppose. Glad to hear about the bwi driver. On arch Linux, I installed a propetary driver from AUR called broadcom-wl (http://aur.archlinux.org/packages.php?ID=19514), and everything worked. I have a DELL Latitude E5400.


----------



## plamaiziere (Dec 9, 2009)

jeffmr said:
			
		

> Trying to install 8 rc1 64-bit or 8 rc1 i386 on a MacBook Pro.  The 64 bit version hangs on boot saying long mode is not supported.  The i386 version hangs after it boots from the FreeBSD screen.  Version 7.2 i386 doesn't support the internal usb keyboard so I'm not able to partition the disk or use the installer and 7.2 64 hangs.  Does anyone know how to get any version of 8 rc1 working and if there is support for the wireless driver?  Its bcm4322.  I've seen posts about a bwi driver included with 8 but it doesn't list bcm4322 as one of the supported cards in the man pages.
> 
> Thanks.



Where does it hang exactly? I use a Macbook pro 3,1 and there was a bug in 8.0-BETA during the initialization of the second CPU core.

May be your Macbook pro need a quirk like mine in machdep.c 
See this commit :
http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/cvsweb.cgi/src/sys/amd64/amd64/machdep.c.diff?r1=1.707;r2=1.708;f=h

(This is just a suggestion...)


----------



## trev (Dec 9, 2009)

jeffmr said:
			
		

> Trying to install 8 rc1 64-bit or 8 rc1 i386 on a MacBook Pro.



See: http://wiki.freebsd.org/AppleMacbook for some hints.


----------

